# هل الله يحبني؟؟!!!!!!



## *mon mon* (26 يناير 2008)

_هل الله يحبني؟
" كما احبني الآب كذلك احببتكم انا. اثبتوا في محبتي ". (يوحنا 9:15)
اذاً هو يحبني؟
" لانه هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد، لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية". (يوحنا 16:3)
لكن لا احد يحبني!
الله يحبك. " بهذا اظهرت محبة الله فينا: ان الله قد ارسل ابنه الوحيد الى العالم لكي نحيا به. في هذا هي المحبة: ليس اننا نحن احببنا الله، بل انه هو احبنا، وارسل ابنه كفارةً لخطايانا. ( 1يوحنا 4: 9-10)
لكنه لا يعرف شيء عني!
" واما انتم فحتى شعور رؤوسكم جميعها محصاة ". (متى 30:10)
رغم كل اخطائي هو يحبني؟!
" ولكن الله بيّن محبته لنا، لانه ونحن بعد خطاة مات المسيح لاجلنا ". (رومية 8:5)
هل استطيع ان احصل على محبة الله في حياتي؟
اجاب يسوع: " ان احبني احد يحفظ كلامي، ويحبه ابي، واليه ناتي وعنده نصنع منزلاً ". (يوحنا 23:14)
" اما انا فقد اتيت لتكون لهم حياة وليكون لهم افضل ". (يوحنا 10:10
_


----------



## nonogirl89 (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل الله يحبني؟؟!!!!!!*

موضوع جااااااامد يامنمن
ربنا يباركك


----------



## †السريانيه† (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل الله يحبني؟؟!!!!!!*

" اما انا فقد اتيت لتكون لهم حياة وليكون لهم افضل 
اكيد الله يحبني

شكراا على الموضوع  جميل جداا​


----------



## *mon mon* (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل الله يحبني؟؟!!!!!!*

ثانكس علي المشاركة الجميلة اوي دي 
وهوا فعلا بيحبنا وعلشان كدة جة وفدانا وخلصنا من  عبودية الشيطان.
وربنا يبارك حياتنا كلنا ...


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل الله يحبني؟؟!!!!!!*

موضوع جميل جداااااااااااا
اشكرك عليه
ربنا يباركك
ينقل لمرشدك الروحى​


----------



## الأخت مايا (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل الله يحبني؟؟!!!!!!*

انّ الله تواضع 
نزل من عليائه وتجسد بننا
احذ صورة عبدٍ ليظهر لنا محبّة الله الآب الغير محدود 
وانا ما زلت حتى اليوم اسأل 
<<هل الله يحبني>>

شكراً كلمات جميلة ومعبرة


----------



## *mon mon* (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل الله يحبني؟؟!!!!!!*

طبعا بيحبنا لو مبيحبناش كان قضي علي العالم دة كلة من الحاجات الي بتتعمل لاكن هوا رحوم وعطوف بيديكي فرصة واتنين وعشرة علشان تتوبي ونتوب ونرجعلة 
ومتنسيش انة تواضع وولد في مزود علشان يخلصنا من عبودية الشيطان واتصلب علي الصليب علشان يخلصنا من خطيانا 
يبقي اكيد بيحبنا ودي الايات والشواهد علي الحب العظيم دة 
شكرا علي مرورك الجميل


----------



## *mon mon* (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هل الله يحبني؟؟!!!!!!*

انا مستغرب لية الموضوع اتعمل علية علامات فاضية كدة


----------



## just member (1 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل الله يحبني؟؟!!!!!!*

allah 3laa gamal ha el modo3 thanx and
god with you


----------



## *mon mon* (1 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل الله يحبني؟؟!!!!!!*

ربنا يباركك جوجو
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل الله يحبني؟؟!!!!!!*

" اما انا فقد اتيت لتكون لهم حياة وليكون لهم افضل ". (يوحنا 10:10

 جميييل يا موون ....... ميررررسى وربنا يباركك .


----------



## *mon mon* (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل الله يحبني؟؟!!!!!!*

ميرسي دونا ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## جندي الرب (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل الله يحبني؟؟!!!!!!*

*محبة أبدية أحببتك لهذا أدمت لك الرحمة
شكرا على الموضوع يا مون مون*


----------



## *mon mon* (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل الله يحبني؟؟!!!!!!*

شكرا علي المرور الجميل وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## صوت الرب (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل الله يحبني؟؟!!!!!!*

* "  هل تنسى المرأة رضيعها فلا ترحم ابن بطنها؟ حتى هؤلاء ينسين ، ولكن انا لا انساك. هوذا على كفي نقشتك".أشعياء 49
تأمل في محبة ألله لنا
شكرا على الموضوع يا مون مون
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك
سلام رب السلام يسوع معك*


----------



## *mon mon* (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل الله يحبني؟؟!!!!!!*

ميرسي ربنا يباركك


----------



## صوت الرب (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل الله يحبني؟؟!!!!!!*


----------



## Meriamty (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل الله يحبني؟؟!!!!!!*



موضوع راائع جداااا يا مون مون 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 


​


----------



## *mon mon* (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل الله يحبني؟؟!!!!!!*

ميرسي وربنا بعوض تتعب محبتك 
وكشار علي المرور الجميل دة


----------



## *mon mon* (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل الله يحبني؟؟!!!!!!*

كشار ؟؟؟؟هههه
سوري يا قمر  شكرااااااا


----------



## adel baket (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل الله يحبني؟؟!!!!!!*

_الله مونمون رائع تاملك_
_الرب يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## *mon mon* (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل الله يحبني؟؟!!!!!!*

شكرا خالص علي مرورك الجميل واسف لاني مكنتش برد 
اسف يا جماعة 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم 
الفترة الي جاية مشغول حبتين
البركة في الي في المنتدي بقي 
ربنا  معاكم


----------



## raf3 (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: هل الله يحبني؟؟!!!!!!*

:::yaka:ربنا اكيد بيحبنا لأنه قال (ها انا نقشتقم علي كفي من مسكم مس حدقة عيني ) احنا في عين ربنا صدقوني مافيش احن منه واخلص منه واطيب منه هو الطبيب الشافي قاضي الارامل وابوا الايتام و مضمد الجروح وهو له كل الكرامه والمجد اصدق صديق واحن حبيب *صلو من اجلي*:smil13:


----------



## النهيسى (15 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع جميل حقا الرب فدانا واحبنا وتحمل الكثير بفضل هذا الحب

شكرااا ليكم


----------



## النهيسى (16 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع حلو خالص شكراا

الرب يحبنى ويحب الجميع حتى سامح صالبيه


----------

